# 1941 Elgin Deluxe



## deepsouth (Sep 27, 2019)

This is a 1941 Elgin Deluxe I purchased from a fellow Caber a few months back.  It was a solid bike that just needed a good clean up. Started with an OA bath.
Next project was to find the correct Airflo Musselman hubs with correct wheel set, along with a with a set of Allstate tires. It came with no horn unit so an aftermarket unit was added. After considerable work I got the Alien headlight and the taillight working. A lot of careful polishing got the paint back  to a presentable level along with having the paint color matched for the wheels which were painted to match the existing patina. Patina pinstriping finished it off.
















I'm pretty happy with the final result. First photo is as found, the rest are how it looks now.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 27, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Great job bringing that one back! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 27, 2019)

I have this exact same bike and I've been looking for an original orange rim for like like 4 years now.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 27, 2019)

Awesome! You'll have to bring it out on our next ride. OR, you can bring it to "Pedal to the Metal' so we can check it out?!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 28, 2019)

Stunning! 
Excellent work.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice. The wheels really set it off.


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 28, 2019)

found some more "before" pictures.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Sayitsimple (Oct 6, 2019)

Funny How he never showed those cuts in the tank in any of the pics and I asked for many


----------



## Sayitsimple (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm glad you got it whole he tried to piece it out on ebay. You did a great job and a great service to that bike


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 6, 2019)

He didn't bother to tell me about them either. There were several other things different than in the photos when I received the bike.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Oct 6, 2019)

I didn't get a good feeling from him. He would never give me the pics I asked for and the part out attempt riled me. But again TY for the service you did that bike!


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 23, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> I have this exact same bike and I've been looking for an original orange rim for like like 4 years now.



I have an elgin yet to get down from the ceiling, i believe everything is original including the tires and has orange rims, had one owner who drove to work back in the day. Only recall the kick stand being unique, ill get the barn swallow sunscreen off it tomorrow.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Oct 24, 2019)

Thaddeus said:


> I have an elgin yet to get down from the ceiling, i believe everything is original including the tires and has orange rims, had one owner who drove to work back in the day. Only recall the kick stand being unique, ill get the barn swallow sunscreen off it tomorrow.



  Share some pics


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sayitsimple said:


> Share some pics





Thaddeus said:


> I have an elgin yet to get down from the ceiling, i believe everything is original including the tires and has orange rims, had one owner who drove to work back in the day. Only recall the kick stand being unique, ill get the barn swallow sunscreen off it tomorrow.



You should start you own thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 24, 2019)

deepsouth said:


> This is a 1941 Elgin Deluxe I purchased from a fellow Caber a few months back.  It was a solid bike that just needed a good clean up. Started with an OA bath.
> Next project was to find the correct Airflo Musselman hubs with correct wheel set, along with a with a set of Allstate tires. It came with no horn unit so an aftermarket unit was added. After considerable work I got the Alien headlight and the taillight working. A lot of careful polishing got the paint back  to a presentable level along with having the paint color matched for the wheels which were painted to match the existing patina. Patina pinstriping finished it off.View attachment 1070183
> 
> View attachment 1070184
> ...



Wowza!! This Elgin turned out SPECTACULAR!!! Good job on a really GREAT bike!! Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 3, 2020)

It's in a good home now. Once the snow melts, it will be "ridden, not hidden" if I may quote. I have a copy JP Jr. made me about 30 years ago/framed when I restored my 1941 Elgin 4 star Deluxe Twin Bar decades ago. They make a nice pair.


----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice! great color, now you need a Westfield/Elgin version to go along with it!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 3, 2020)

mrg said:


> Nice! great color, now you need a Westfield/Elgin version to go along with it!                                                                                                                      View attachment 1134649



  Nice. Graphics on the frame are really clean on your's. Sweet. After assembling mine I'm done for now, number 22 in the collection. Ha!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2020)

Ya, somebody went over the white & blue with the same color touch up so maybe its sharper but still cool!


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 3, 2020)

I hope you enjoy it for many years.


----------



## JLF (Feb 3, 2020)

That OA bath did wonders!  Looks killer.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 3, 2020)

Nashman said:


> It's in a good home now. Once the snow melts, it will be "ridden, not hidden" if I may quote. I have a copy JP Jr. made me about 30 years ago/framed when I restored my 1941 Elgin 4 star Deluxe Twin Bar decades ago. They make a nice pair.
> 
> View attachment 1134609
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 3, 2020)

Beautiful work !! Save's all is what I say. Here's a 41 I refurbished last year.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well hey... if we're showing off Here's my stable of long tankers


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 5, 2020)

Here’s one of 3 that I have.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Might have been a good topic for a separate thread "Show your long tank Elgin". Just say'n. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Or Murray & Murray built Elgin’s, Firestone’s etc. longtanks


----------

